# Prettiest Face in Hollywood?



## jwicc

So, discounting style, body, personality, and all the rest of it... who has the prettiest face in Hollywood?

I vote:






Emily Browning OR






Michelle Trachtenberg.

I love brunettes. I wish I were one.


----------



## Andi

Charlize Theron! She has great style, is very classy, great acress, has the face of an angel IMO. And her eyes are amazing! If I could just have one of her assets, itÂ´d be her eyes.






And then Megan Fox is my 2nd, now sheÂ´s just hot! I really had to resist the urge to put one of the pics from her Maxim photoshoot on here lol


----------



## magneticheart

I think Cameron Diaz, she's so pretty!


----------



## -Chelsey-

I'm gonna have to agree with Andi.

Megan Fox is absolutely the most beautiful person I've ever seen.


----------



## Lucy

scarlett johansson!






i think she's beautiful. she just has the freshest looking face!


----------



## Adrienne

I agree with Andi's top list but I'd also like to add

Jessica Alba






Eva Mendes


----------



## Johnnie

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Ozee

Aishwarya Rai.Technically she isn't in hollywood yet but she is going there.


----------



## McRubel

I just think Courtney Cox is so pretty.


----------



## jwicc

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aishwarya Rai.Technically she isn't in hollywood yet but she is going there. She is really pretty!
(I've never heard of her, though.)


----------



## reesesilverstar

She's an Indian Bollywood Actress really. BUt I think she's in Pink Panther 2 with Steve Martin...


----------



## empericalbeauty

Michelle T, Megan Fox and Aisha are all gorgeous!

Kerry






those lips, eyes..cheekbones...I want her lips!!!

Zoe


----------



## purpleRain

I agree with Andi &amp; -Chelsey-

*Megan Fox*


----------



## Sunshine80

Megan Fox is the most gorgeous of them all to me, she's very exotic


----------



## TheGreenFairy

VERY pretty





Oh and its definitely no secret that Megan Fox has had a lot of plastic surgery. I remember seeing photos of her a little bit younger and she looked very different. She looks too fake to me.


----------



## pinksugar

lol! all these people are gorgeous!

I def. agree with Aishwarya rai...











I also think that Katy Perry is stunning, even though she's a singer, not an actress...


----------



## jwicc

Pinksugar, I hate this term, but I look at Katy Perry and think, "Butterface."


----------



## laurafaye

Beyonce!


----------



## Karren

They are all pretty... well except that guy!! lol


----------



## -Chelsey-

Quote:
Oh and its definitely no secret that Megan Fox has had a lot of plastic surgery. I remember seeing photos of her a little bit younger and she looked very different. She looks too fake to me. She hasn't had anything done..she just grew up, things change the older you get, I don't look anything like I did when I was younger and I haven't had anything done.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Megan Fox, for sure!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE

As much as I envy the girl (lol) Kim Kardashian has amazing facial features..the girl has great genes!






I also agree with emperical, Kerry Washington is drop dead gorgeous to me


----------



## blueangel1023

Charlize Theron - I love her green eyes, her grace, her drop-dead gorgeous looks but most of all I love her versatility. She really puts in an effort for her roles. Stuart Townsend is one lucky SOB! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Hayden Panettiere - She might not be outrageously sexy but I do love the way sheâ€™s always dressed up so elegantly for her age. Sheâ€™s pretty talented in the acting department as well.






Christina Applegate - Sheâ€™s not only on this list because sheâ€™s beautiful, but also for the courage that she showcased through her diagnosis with breast cancer. Iâ€™m happy to know that itâ€™s all over. Go Christina!


----------



## candygalore

i have to say lucille ball, most known as" i love lucy " i don't know if it counts but i think she was very beautiful


----------



## AnnaKG00

Megan Fox! Stunning girl!


----------



## tika

There are so many pretty faces in Hollywood, but I agree that Megan Fox is the most stunning. Very beautiful, sort of reminds me of a young Elizabeth Taylor in her coloring and glamorous look.


----------



## manheim

i'm going to give my nod for the prettiest face in hollywood to model Kate Beaver


----------



## Maris Crane

Currently: Second Kerry Washington Kate Bosworth Thandie Newton Rachel Bilson Monica Bellucci Past: Elizabeth Taylor Julie Christie Jean Shrimpton Anouk Aimee I must be the only one that finds Megan Fox and Kim Kardashian, pretty, but neither are girl crush worthy. An impression of trashiness just makes any woman unattractive. At least Elizabeth Taylor had some class to her, or appearance there-of, even when cavorting with married men...


----------



## sharonwills

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## melissakecken

There are SO MANY!! I cant just pick 1!! Because there are the naturally beauties, the sexy beauties etc. But here a list of some that I think are: Nicole Scherzinger( Pusscat Dolls Lead Singer), Jennifer Garner, Sanaa Lathan, Aishwarya Rai, Zoe Saldana, Kate Beckinsale, Jennifer Aniston, Sofia Vergara, Ana Kournikova,Natalie Portman,Angela Bassett, Pam Grier, Lisa Bonet, Rashida Jones, Diahann Carrol, Lynn Whitfield, Jessica Alba, Scarlett Johansson, Mila Kunis, Beyonce, Rhianna, Stevie Nicks, Raqhel Welch, Bridget Bardot, Sofia Loren &amp; SO MANY MORE!!


----------



## Maris Crane

> Raqhel Welch


 Everytime I see Ms. Welch, I pray to Gawd I'll look half as good as her at her age.


----------



## melissakecken

I also forgot to add My Wonderwoman, Linda Carter!!


----------



## addiemartin

They are all stunning! Think Cameron Diaz and Mila Kunis are the prettiest though!


----------



## ReenaMariel

I like Charlize Theron... she def has that classic look to her. I also think Nicole Kidman has the most beautiful nose ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana

All of these women have had work done to their faces, so they aren't natural.

If that is not an issue, then they are all pretty.

We need more natural beauties in hollywood though, not plastic surgery, botox and injections.

If we all had access to those things we'd all be gorgeous for hollywood standards!


----------



## khoobsurati

My favorite is the titanic girl - Kate Winslet


----------



## khoobsurati

My favorite is the Titanic Girl - Kate Winslet


----------



## Caryatid

Rachel Weisz is probably the most classically pretty, though I love Megan Fox.


----------



## bronwyn2

Emma!


----------



## Perryberrystar

Charlize Theron, Angelina Jolie and Megan Fox, Mila Kunis.  They look great natural and all glammed up. I like their makeup in every photo.


----------



## Evster

Kate Winselet.  Every time I see her, I think she's a knock out!


----------



## congcongyan

Very sexy, very pretty.I really envy them, the angel's face, and devil's body!


----------



## veronicalane

I truly believe that Christina Aguilera is one of the most beautiful women alive.


----------



## Windy123

Hi vote for Jennifer Anitson


----------



## ShortyPirate

*i vote for johnny depp!  &lt;3 lol!*

*but for real...i'd have to say that scarlett johansson and keira knightly are beautiful! *


----------



## Tyari

Megan Fox, Aishwarya Rai, Megan Good, Kim K...


----------



## MakeupA

Halle Berry, Jessica Alba, Angelina and Charlize Theron!


----------



## BeautyMist

> Originally Posted by *TheGreenFairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and its definitely no secret that Megan Fox has had a lot of plastic surgery. I remember seeing photos of her a little bit younger and she looked very different. She looks too fake to me.


 Johnny is my favourite too!


----------



## mariasemuel

My favourite is Cameron Diaz


----------



## dd62

My two are Jessica Simpson, and Eva Longoria


----------



## americanclassic

> Originally Posted by *TheGreenFairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and its definitely no secret that Megan Fox has had a lot of plastic surgery. I remember seeing photos of her a little bit younger and she looked very different. She looks too fake to me.


 wwhaat lol did she train her eyes to be perpetually half-closed? she's pretty in her 'before', but looks like literally every teenager in America. I think it's her distinctive sultry makeup that made her iconic. and the plastic surgery definitely helped.





For vintage faces, I think Sophia Loren was gorgeous  (though she's one diva who does _not_ know how to age gracefully)





For current, I'd say Emma Watson (she literally exudes poise and intelligence), Olivia Wilde, and Angelina Jolie (can't act, but she's one of the few celebs who  takes charity to heart)


----------



## MissLindaJean

Gong Li, Monica Belucci, Angelina Jolie, Charlize Theron, ScarJo, Salma Hayek, Halle Barry for current Hollywood ladies.

Vintage screen sirens... Louise Brooks, Lana Turner, Raquel Welch, Sophia Loren, Marilyn(of course!), Lauren Bacall, Veronica Lake...there's too many!


----------



## mistygem

Jennifer Garner for me. She's got one of those faces that are so _distinct_, that when you see the face, you know it's Garner. I only know that she's got her upper lip done (injections), and apart from that, she looks really the same as how she did back in the early 2000's (when she was most popular because of Alias). Her face IS angular, though, which could be a problem (some say she looks "mannish"), but I think that adds to her face's appeal. I'm not going to name any names, but in my opinion, a lot of the pretty faces in Hollywood are interchangeable. You can almost say "generic" or something. lol With Garner, her facial structure is hers, which is why I think she's got one of the prettiest faces in Hollywood.
 





As for Megan Fox. I don't know why, but she just doesn't do it for me. =( There's something about her face that seem sort of...off. Like she's high all the time. I don't find that very attractive. Add to that the numerous cosmetic surgeries she's gone under, plus the distasteful Marilyn Monroe tattoo. ew


----------



## Annie92

> Originally Posted by *mistygem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jennifer Garner for me. She's got one of those faces that are so _distinct_, that when you see the face, you know it's Garner. I only know that she's got her upper lip done (injections), and apart from that, she looks really the same as how she did back in the early 2000's (when she was most popular because of Alias). Her face IS angular, though, which could be a problem (some say she looks "mannish"), but I think that adds to her face's appeal. I'm not going to name any names, but in my opinion, a lot of the pretty faces in Hollywood are interchangeable. You can almost say "generic" or something. lol With Garner, her facial structure is hers, which is why I think she's got one of the prettiest faces in Hollywood.


 Jennifer Garner for me too. She just perfectly walks the line between sexy sultry and girl next door. Plus she comes off great to me too.


----------



## Doris Allen

Ya I also can't pic any one I think all of them are so cute!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Olivia Wilde is flawless. She's got the mysterious/sultry down as well as the quirky and charming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aisha

I like Rachel Bilson and kristen stewart


----------



## Tash13

Aishwarya for sure ... hollywood ,bollywood ... doesnt matter ,most beautiful woman on the planet .She always looks classy and elegant ,the way a lady should .

I thought Megan fox was so beautiful in the 1st transformers but I now something about her just looks trashy.Maybe its all the plastic surgery .

Jessica Alba and Charlize Theron are also beautiful .


----------



## Ratsyte

My top3: Mila Kunis, Megan Fox and Emma Watson !


----------



## Hellocat4

Angelina Jolie, Megan fox, Selma Hayek, Demi Moore, Jenny McCarthy, and Kim kardashian.


----------



## OiiO

Charlize Theron is my all-time Hollywood favorite from the current stars. She is just so elegant and regal, almost statuesque!

(at 2013 Oscars)


----------



## Sakura83

Oh gosh there's a lot of pretty out there, prettiest in my personal opinion is hard to narrow down but these are the four that I think are some of the prettiest I've seen in Hollywood Land, I tend to find exotic brunettes very pretty...





Left to Right: Natalie Portman, Mila Kunis, Jaimie Alexander, Adriana Lima

But I have to say that overall all time beauty in Hollywood would still have to be the legendary Ms. Audrey Hepburn &lt;3 !


----------



## SarahNull

MALE

Johnny Depp

Jonathan Rhys Meyers

Ian Somerhalder

Matt Bomer

Adam Lambert

Ville Valo

FEMALE

Sofia Vergara

Kim Kardashian

Dita Von Teese

Angelina Jolie

Katerina Graham

Selena Gomez


----------



## SarahNull

Men

Johnny Depp

Jonathan Rhys Meyers

Ian Somerhalder

Matt Bomer

Adam Lambert

Ville Valo

Avan Jogia

Taylor Lautner

Women

Sofia Vergara

Kim Kardashian

Dita Von Teese

Angelina Jolie

Katerina Graham

Georgia Salpa

Selena Gomez

Emma Stone


----------



## Courtnee

OK so here is my list.... Johnny depp Liam neeson Emma stone Charlize theron Megan fox (from the fist transformers movie)


----------



## TayBaby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But I have to say that overall all time beauty in Hollywood would still have to be the legendary Ms. Audrey Hepburn &lt;3 !





Right on, Audrey Hepburn is my classic choice for prettiest Hollywood actress. Today, maybe it would be ...... Taylor Momsen?


----------

